# ventilation



## hulio (May 30, 2007)

Can someone help please. got a few plants in corner of a 10 by 10 room. im venting air out from a 400watt hps light straight up through the fire chimny/stack. ive got a fan blowing air over them and was wondering if it is alright to bring new air in through the window? might be bit cold. or can i do it from the other corner of the room. i open the door several times a day. thanks


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 8, 2007)

That would be fine, the plants would like the fresh air from outside. You do have the window sealed up so that no light leaks out and people see it right?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

If you are just using the corner of a 10x10 room.. you should consider making a grow box... you are going to be losing light not using the whole room. and you would be better to reflect that light back to your plants.... this will also help with the ventalation.. because you are exhausting a smaller area.. and you are bringing fresh air to a smaller area... plus then you could open the window get the fresh air in the room..and still maintain whatever temp in the box that you want....


----------

